# Update on antartica rescue



## Katybug (Jan 2, 2014)

In case you haven't already heard about it, wonderful news!

*All 52 passengers who were stranded aboard an ice-locked ship in Antarctica for more than a week were rescued by helicopter early Thursday, officials said.

Woo Hoo!!!!!*


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 2, 2014)

Funny, the reason they were there in the first place...http://newsbusters.org/blogs/pj-gla...cientists-trapped-antarctic-ice#ixzz2pFe2v2Jg


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 2, 2014)

SeaBreeze, that site has an agenda.

In their own words, it is "Exposing and combating liberal media bias".

That is not to say that they aren't being objective and telling the truth, the whole truth and nothing but the truth but I would like to see another independent source that confirms the objectives of the MV Akademik Shokalskiy.

The ship is rather luxurious by all accounts because it takes paying passengers http://expeditionsonline.com/vessels/expedition-ships/akademik-shokalskiy/

The purpose of this expedition, apart from the centenary of Douglas Mawson's expedition is clearly outlined here:



> [*We are going south to:
> *
> 
> 
> ...


It is a shame that they will be unable to collect all the data that they were seeking, because it would have been helpful to compare it with Mawson's. Still, in the Antarctic there are no guarantees of success.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 3, 2014)

Here's some more "Exposing and combating liberal media bias":


 *Ship Of (Cold) Fools Rescued At Last**An Icy Blast Of Scepticism Greets Climate Expedition*

Rescuers in Antarctica have safely transferred all 52 passengers stranded on the ice-bound research vessel Akademik Shokalskiy. The Shokalskiy has been trapped since Christmas Eve. Its 22 crew are expected to remain on board to wait until the vessel becomes free. The ice-bound research vessel has been trapped since Christmas Eve. *One of the aims is to track how quickly the Antarctic's sea ice is disappearing.* --BBC News, 2 January 2014


Reporting on the environmental movement has always required a certain sense of humor.  In an earlier age, explorers who so badly underestimated the expanse of polar ice would surely have perished.  But the 74 passengers and crew of the _Akademik Shokalskiy_ are thriving.  In this season of new beginnings we have here a chance to appreciate the amazing technologies created by free people.  For they allow us to laugh at the folly of our fellow humans, rather than having to mourn their passing. --Editorial, The Wall Street Journal, 2 January 2014


The aim of the Australasian Antarctic Expedition, led by Chris Turney of the University of NSW, *was to prove the East Antarctic ice sheet is melting*. Its website spoke alarmingly of “an increasing body of evidence” showing “melting and collapse from ocean warming”. As they are transferred to sanctuary aboard the icebreaker Aurora Australis, Professor Turney and his fellow evacuees must accept the *embarrassing failure* of their mission shows how uncertain the science of climate change really is. They cannot reasonably do otherwise. --Editorial, The Australian, 2 January 2013 


Climate scientist Chris Turney’s team of embedded global media and paying science-minded tourists has spent the festive season trapped in sea ice instead of exploring what melting ice caps mean for mankind.  Turney is lamenting that he has become trapped in his own experiment.  *But the bottom line is, once again, nature has drifted from the script.*  Unfortunately for Turney the take-out of the mission for a legion of sceptical bloggers worldwide has been “global warming scientists forced to admit defeat because of too much ice”. --Graham Lloyd, The Australian, 2 January 2014


Who pays for the rescue of the Akademik Shokalskiy?  According to the Age: _The operators of a ship stricken in the southern ocean are facing a multimillion-dollar expense bill, as a third vessel began a rescue attempt five days after the tourist ship became trapped in sea ice. Under the Treaty of the Safety of Life at Sea, vessels are required to respond to a distress message, with the costs incurred a matter for the ship owners after the event, the AMSA said. These can include fuel costs, crew costs and loss of revenue. _--Paul Homewood, Not A Lot Of People Know That, 30 December 2013

Winter sea ice *cover in the Antarctic has grown to its largest extent since satellite records began in the late 1970s*, defying most climate models and muddying the waters of the global warming debate.  The data runs contrary to the projections of many climate-change models.  Scientists appear unable to definitively explain the phenomenon, but believe increasingly strong winds in Antarctica and an increase in rain and snow on the Southern Ocean are the most likely factors.  Some fear the findings may fuel climate-change scepticism, given that sea ice is said to be the "canary in the coalmine" of global warming. --Matthew Denholm, The Australian, 24 October 2013


*1) Antarctic Rescue Of Trapped Climate Expedition - *BBC News, 2 January 2014

*2) Stuck On A Ship Of (Cold) Fools - *Editorial, The Australian, 2 January 2013

*3) Carbon To The Rescue: Fossil Fuels Power Retrieval Of Trapped Climate Scientists - *Editorial, The Wall Street Journal, 2 January 2014

*4) An Icy Blast Of Scepticism - *The Australian, 2 January 2014

*5) Expedition On The Cheap? Did Organisers Negligently Put Lives And Property At Risk? - *No Tricks Zone, 31 December 2013

*6) Who Pays For The Rescue? - *Not A Lot Of People Know That, 30 December 2013

*7) And Finally: The Cold Reality True Believers Ignored At Their Peril - *The Australian, 24 October 2013




*1) Antarctic Rescue Of Trapped Climate Expedition*
BBC News, 2 January 2014

*Rescuers in Antarctica have safely transferred all 52 passengers stranded on the ice-bound research vessel Akademik Shokalskiy.*







The Australian rescue operators said the scientists and tourists were now all aboard the ship Aurora Australis.

They were flown there in groups by a helicopter from a Chinese ice-breaker.

The Shokalskiy has been trapped since Christmas Eve. Its 22 crew are expected to remain on board to wait until the vessel becomes free.

*CCNet 02/01/14**Ship Of (Cold) Fools Rescued At Last**An Icy Blast Of Scepticism Greets Climate Expedition*


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 3, 2014)

The adventure of a lifetime, these people will be talking about this for the rest of their lives.


----------



## Jackie22 (Jan 3, 2014)

All this talk about more sea ice and making fun of scientist does not change the hard facts that earth is warming as a whole and that the ice packs are shrinking at alarming and record breaking rates.  I still believe the scientist over some Rupert Murdoch rag or highly bias corporate ran news media.


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 3, 2014)

Not a one of us has said the world isn't getting warmer. We are saying, and history and science proves, that it is a cyclical event that has happened over and over. It is not a doomsday event as Al Gore lovers would have people believe. 

Yes, if the earth warm significantly there will be many changes, some good, some not so good. Neither the scientists or the rags know exactly what the changes may be. 

A rise in sea levels will be nowhere near the disaster Al Gories ( I made that term up) predict. It will only effect extremely low lying areas that probably shouldn't have been built there in the first place. New Orleans ??

People with enough common sense to adapt to changes as needed will survive much better than those who sit and holler for the government to do something.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 3, 2014)

But the question is Jackie what are you going to do with those hard facts?  Knowing, believing,being right or wrong that the Earth is warming now or not, or was on the verge of a scientifically proven ice age back in the 70s that never happened doesn't matter much, because when it all comes down to it we either adapt to it or die when and if it comes. (or else goes away quietly like that scientifically embarrassing non ice-age) 

What is the benefit of simply believing it, or even of knowing about it?  How does it make it different for those that 'know' from those in the jungle who never heard of it?  Same planet, same future.

   Rupe's media didn't cause it, and Greenie biased media won't stop it.  We could worry about sunspots and rogue asteroids too but there wouldn't be a damned thing we could do about them either. It doesn't matter who believes what about it, no winners or losers because the 'prize' is going to be the same for all of us, and none of us will have a say in it.
We just argue  for the fun of it.   We three have been at it for years and none of us have changed near as much as the climate.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 3, 2014)

> People with enough common sense to adapt to changes as needed will  survive much better than those who sit and holler for the government to  do something.



Bingo!  
That's part of the con, that government wants us to believe they are somehow in charge of it and we should throw ouself behind whatever brainsnap scheme they come up with to 'fix' it.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 3, 2014)

> Bingo!
> That's part of the con, that government wants us to believe they are somehow in charge of it and we should throw ouself behind whatever brainsnap scheme they come up with to 'fix' it.



And yet 'the government' is dragging its collective feet attempting to do nothing as fast as it can.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 3, 2014)

This one is, because they're stopping to have a think about it.  But the last Greenie propped up one one fair busted a gut to get stuck into slapping a tax on 'carbon' despite having promised not to.   

 _"The science"_ was 'in!' Remember?
So are we arguing climate or politics, or is it really the same thing?


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 3, 2014)

But it was very half hearted. It lacked bite. Too many free carbon credits for a start and overly generous compensation for what turned out to be very small increases in costs.

 I checked my latest electricity bill. Approximately $2 per week was due to carbon pricing for two people.
 Even so, it was having an effect on CO2 emissions.



> So are we arguing climate or politics, or is it really the same thing?


Evidence ( from social scientists) suggests that it is really all about politics. 
Real science has been largely sidelined.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 3, 2014)

> Even so, it was having an effect on CO2 emissions.



Which set of figures are you basing that one on?  The per capita one that says we're spewing more out than China or the real one, the one that is something like (I don't 'do' figures) point zero zero 3 of 1% of global emissions?  Who measured it? Tim Flannery? 



Ni, ni.fftobed:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 3, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> Not a one of us has said the world isn't getting warmer. We are saying, and history and science proves, that it is a cyclical event that has happened over and over. It is not a doomsday event as Al Gore lovers would have people believe.



I agree it is a cyclical event...http://www.americaspace.com/?p=21726


----------



## That Guy (Jan 3, 2014)




----------



## Davey Jones (Jan 4, 2014)

Sorry but if these so called scientists are so bright then why did they get suck in the ice in the first place? 
Maybe they all should have stayed on that ship/water and wait for the raising oceans that they claim is going to happen,that should free the ship.
I would have stayed on, till the ice melts, from this so called raising climate changes thats going to  take place. 
I know,I know I'm just so tired of hearing about those poor brilliant scientists souls stuck in the ice.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 4, 2014)

I heard the Chinese vessel that tried to help by breaking into the ice is now stuck in the ice.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 4, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I heard the Chinese vessel that tried to help by breaking into the ice is now stuck in the ice.



First lesson in water safety . . . don't get into trouble yourself...


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 4, 2014)




----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 4, 2014)

Can't quite make out the name on the ship... something like 'Lukxry Junket'?? 
 The ship in the Irony cartoon was the "How's my Driving?" luv cartoonists. 



Well, at least ours is still afloat. We at least seem to be aware of our limitiations.   We can send her back to 'rescue' the Chinese one and send them a bill too.  They've hit the Russian one for costs.
We're likely to get more cash out of Russia and China than the UN is managing at present.  Could be a nice little earner. 



Why did the Chinese one hang around there long enough to get locked in anyway?


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jan 4, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> I heard the Chinese vessel that tried to help by breaking into the ice is now stuck in the ice.


The Snow Dragon is definitely now stuck in the ice also, after sending the rescue helicopter to save the passengers on the Russian ship. 
All the rescued passengers were flown to the Aurora, to be taken to Tasmania, but now that ship has also been told to stand by, because they may be needed to help rescue the Chinese ship.
I would not hesitate to guess that those global warming scientists will certainly be glad to get back into warmer climates, after this unexpected end to their research trip.

http://worldnews.nbcnews.com/_news/...-stranded-antarctic-voyagers-now-stuck-in-ice


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 4, 2014)

Never fear. The Yanks are comin'

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-01-...o-rescue-ships-stuck-in-antarctic-ice/5185138


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 4, 2014)

_Sounds like that ship will have more luck getting through the ice, i feel the Russians should pay for the rescue_


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 4, 2014)

I'm thinking about the population of Casey Base, still waiting on their supplies aboard the Australis.  OMG what if they run out of beer?

Russia would pay dearly for that! 



Is the all star cast of this extravaganza;  Russia, China, the US, and the GW gurus, with li'l us in supporting role, and a brief cameo appearance from France,  turning it all into a delicisiously farcical p*ssing competition?  

Ice-breakers at 10kms, the drama, the tension, the big macho horsepower comparisons, the irony, the comic relief, the plot twisting subterfuge of changing the names of the characters from 'scientists' to 'passengers'  ... can it get any better than this?   I for one am just LUVVIN it!


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 5, 2014)

I don't know why the US is sending a ship, we could just send Al Gore.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 5, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> I don't know why the US is sending a ship, we could just send Al Gore.



N0, no, no, no, no ...... it would get colder down there !!!!!

Haven't you heard of *The Gore Effect*?


----------



## Jillaroo (Jan 5, 2014)

_I agree Di they could make a great comedy movie about it_:lofl::lofl:


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 5, 2014)

Jill the movie has just been released .... PG rating for bad language:


----------



## Old Hipster (Jan 5, 2014)

"My new nickname will be The Penguin." LOL


----------



## That Guy (Jan 5, 2014)

Yep, we sure have learned a lot in the last 150 years . . .


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 5, 2014)

Thank you DB that vid has brightened my day immensely. 



Got that right TG.  I thought they were retracing Mawson, but seems it was Shackleton. 



All the flap about rescuing these fleas must make the 'real' Antarctic scientists and explorers of the past cringe in their coffins.
I'd like to see them do what Shackleton did.  He's my hero.

... and Frank Hurley is my hero photographer.  For those who may not have seen it this picture is real. Taken in 1914, the hard way!  
Endurance, crushed by sea ice,  Shackleton expedition.  http://www.shackleton-endurance.com/joomla/index.php/the-story-in-pictures





> This photo taken very much at in the *middle of winter* is probably the  most iconic image from the expedition.  Frank  Hurley had to take 20  flash images using flash powder to illuminate  the ship.




_Frank  Hurley was the Australian photographer who was selected for   Shackleton's Trans-Antarctic expedition of 1914. He had previously made  his name on the Douglas Mawson expedition to Antarctic in 1911. Frank  Hurley took with him  over 600 glass plates most of those would have  been about A5  about ( 6inch x 9inch ), Some  120  film for a  compact  camera, some motion picture film, and a recently developed, colour film  process. Mostly his time was taken up with taking still photographs with  the large plate camera or filming using the film camera that he  subsequently made into a  silent feature film.
_
_Hurley was a tireless worker, incredible technician, perfectionist. 

When the ship's fate was decided, Hurley  had to leave his precious cameras behind, but Shackleton           allowed him to keep a selection of photographs and motion-picture  footage. *         Stripped to the waist, Hurley dove into the icy waters  to retrieve his          treasured images from the sinking wreck of the  ship.* Together, Shackleton          and Hurley chose 120 glass plates  to keep and smashed about 400; Shackleton          feared that Hurley  would endanger himself to return for them later. 

Hurley          sealed  the plates in metal tins with improvised solder, along with prints           he had developed on board the ship. Hurley documented the remainder  of          their odyssey with only a handheld Vest Pocket Kodak camera  and three          rolls of film._

_The  photographs you see on this site are from the large plate camera. As a  consequence because of the large negative they are technically  exceptional and  are of far greater quality than most people realize,  that was possible for the day .Hurley was a master, to take and process  these images in the conditions that he did.


_The End of Endurance.





Frank Hurley and Ernest Shackleton.  That's how Antarctica was done!  No icebreakers and smart phone selfies for them.  






But.... was it perhaps a luckily warmer season than usual?  Could they have survived a full on Antarctic winter?  Was there perhaps a bit of GW going on back in 1914?   Surely not.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 5, 2014)

Today's local paper .... makes you wonder how much damage has been done to _the cause_?


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 5, 2014)

... and the Southern Hemisphere sea ice anomaly (University of Illinois) was at the *highest ever recorded* at the end of 2013:


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 5, 2014)

... and the sea ice extent graph is still diverging from the norm, now way into our Summer:


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 5, 2014)

Ice Age!!  Ice Age !!!! Doomed! ... all gonna die.  



Seriously though, if they were howling Ice Age instead of dithering with a 2C rise I'd be worried too.  That would be a far more dire outlook for the future than Global Warming.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 5, 2014)

An ice age is characterised by huge glaciers that cover all or most of the continental masses. As I remember my geology lessons from half a century ago, ice ages in the NH were not necessarily matched by ice ages in the SH. SH coal deposits are younger (Permian) than NH coal (Carboniferous) due to the different timings of the glacial advances from the poles. In other words, when Europe, Asia and Nth America were covered in ice, the SH was lush and green with enough swampy vegetation to lay down heavy layers of peat. And vice versa. It is unlikely that ice sheets would spread out from both poles simultaneously. The so-called Little Ice Age was not a global phenomenon. 



> At most there was modest cooling of the Northern Hemisphere during the period.
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Little_Ice_Age



I don't think that earth as a snowball is likely until the sun starts to fail but since the result of that will be a massive expansion of the sun's radius, it will more likely be earth as a  charred meat ball.


----------



## That Guy (Jan 5, 2014)




----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 6, 2014)

Warrigal said:


> The so-called Little Ice Age was not a global phenomenon.


Warrigal, maybe Wikipedia isn't right all the time ..... 

*Antarctica*:  http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1029/2012GL051260/abstract*Global phenomenon*

*WAIS ice core reveals connection to Little Ice Age in Northern Hemisphere*





                  Photo Credit: Chad Naughton/Antarctic Photo Library 
Researchers prepare ice cores  for transport from the WAIS Divide 
field camp. Analysis of the borehole  *revealed that Europe's Little 
Ice Age was felt all the way down in Antarctic*

Orsi et al (Scripps Institution of Oceanography, University of California, San Diego, La Jolla, California, USA) .....
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1029/2012GL051260/abstract



> ..... This result is consistent with the idea that the LIA was a global event, ....



*South American Andes*:  http://link.springer.com/article/10.1023/A:1008146122074

*Paleohydrology of Andean saline lakes from sedimentological and isotopic records, Northwestern Argentina*


> .... Although there are local differences, *the Little Ice Age stands as a significant climatic event in the Andean Altiplano*.



There is more research indicating the same.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 6, 2014)

Well, I read both abstracts and didn't quite understand what they were saying. 
What did you get from them? 
W
ere they saying that during the LIA the whole world was cooler?
Or were they saying that the LIA in one part of the world had some effects further afield?

The latter I can understand. 
The former would need more evidence than ice cores in one part of Antarctica to convince me.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 6, 2014)

> when Europe, Asia and Nth America were covered in ice, the SH was lush  and green with enough swampy vegetation to lay down heavy layers of  peat.



That may be due to continental drift.

At the time the NH was icebound, the SH landmasses, the remains of Gondwana, including Antarctica, were still moving south. They would have been closer to the equator back then, if you get my 'drift.'  (sorry)  There is fossilized vegetation and probably coal down there and that didn't grow where it is now.

It depends on which Ice Age you're looking at too, there have been a lot of them.  And I seem to recall a doco that indicated that the world indeed was almost a total ice ball at one time, but I'll have to hunt for that, 'too many docos overload' so I'm not sure about it.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 6, 2014)

Clearly, the LIA was a global phenomena but not the same everywhere.  I'm sure I read a study by an Australian team too but can't find it.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 8, 2014)

*Veteran explorer claims tourists stranded for eight days in  Antarctica had lives needlessly risked by planners opting for budget  ship that cannot break ice*



*Akademik Shokalskiy was 'ice-strengthened', which cannot break ice*
 
*Expert claims the situation was 'easily predictable' and 'avoidable'*
 
*Team got stuck on Christmas and freed on Thursday. Team still there* 



> An experienced polar explorer has  accused climate scientists who hired a ship now trapped in Antarctic ice  of endangering passengers and crew – by carrying out the expedition ‘on  the cheap’.
> Dozens of  scientists, journalists and tourists were evacuated by helicopter from  the stricken Russian vessel Akademik Shokalskiy on Thursday after it  became stuck on Christmas Eve.
> The ship was being used by the expedition to follow the route taken by Australian explorer Douglas Mawson in 1912.
> The team intended to repeat measurements taken by Mawson and so study environmental change over the past century.
> ...



http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ed-planners-opting-budget-ship-break-ice.html


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 8, 2014)

Diwundrin said:


> That may be due to continental drift.
> 
> At the time the NH was icebound, the SH landmasses, the remains of Gondwana, including Antarctica, were still moving south. They would have been closer to the equator back then, if you get my 'drift.'  (sorry)  There is fossilized vegetation and probably coal down there and that didn't grow where it is now.
> 
> It depends on which Ice Age you're looking at too, there have been a lot of them.  And I seem to recall a doco that indicated that the world indeed was almost a total ice ball at one time, but I'll have to hunt for that, 'too many docos overload' so I'm not sure about it.



There's a huge difference between the rate of change due to continental drift and most climate change movements. What ever is going on in the NH right now is not due to any geological movements. Something is interfering with the usual atmospheric currents, creating  this polar vortex phenomenon. Don't ask me what it is because I don't know.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 8, 2014)

> Something is interfering with the usual atmospheric currents, creating  this polar vortex phenomenon


There is no "interfering" going on Warrigal.  

The polar vortex is a natural and common phenomenon at both poles here and on other planets.  This one is unusual ONLY for the cold it's bringing *and* the explanations coming from some sectors:  For example, it is being claimed that the current extreme cold is caused _*because the Arctic sea ice is melting*_.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 8, 2014)

Warri, locals are quoted as saying "worst we've seen for 20 years"....  hardly a sign that the sky is falling.  It's not the first time it's ever occurred or anything, just more severe than usual.  A perfect storm scenario, just our droughts, heatwaves, bushfire "record" outbreaks are. They're worse when they coincide.  

I didn't say anything about continental drift having to do with climate change, just mooted it as a possible reason the coal deposits in the different hemispheres were laid down at different times.


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 9, 2014)

The final re-cap from best-selling author Mark Steyn ....

*Global warming's glorious ship of fools*

*Has there ever been a better story? It's like a version of Titanic where first class cheers for the iceberg*




> Yes, yes, just to get the obligatory ‘of courses’ out of the way up front: of course ‘weather’ is not the same as ‘climate’; and of course the thickest iciest ice on record could well be evidence of ‘global warming’, just as 40-and-sunny and a 35-below blizzard and 12 degrees and partly cloudy with occasional showers are all apparently manifestations of ‘climate change’; and of course the global warm-mongers are entirely sincere in their belief that the massive carbon footprint of their rescue operation can be offset by the planting of wall-to-wall trees the length and breadth of Australia, Britain, America and continental Europe.
> 
> But still: you’d have to have a heart as cold and unmovable as Commonwealth Bay ice not to be howling with laughter at the exquisite symbolic perfection of the Australasian Antarctic Expedition ‘stuck in our own experiment’, as they put it. I confess I was hoping it might all drag on a bit longer and the cultists of the ecopalypse would find themselves drawing straws as to which of their number would be first on the roasting spit. On Douglas Mawson’s original voyage, he and his surviving comrade wound up having to eat their dogs. I’m not sure there were any on this expedition, so they’d probably have to make do with the Guardian reporters. Forced to wait a year to be rescued, Sir Douglas later recalled, ‘Several of my toes commenced to blacken and fester near the tips.’ Now there’s a man who’s serious about reducing his footprint.
> 
> ...


http://www.spectator.co.uk/features/9112201/ship-of-fools-2/


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 9, 2014)

:lofl:



> global warm-mongers -  ecopalypse - high-end eco-doom tourism. -



I hereby nominate Mark Steyn for the Nobel Pun Prize! 





> ....The year before the Akademik Shokalskiy set sail, as part of Al Gore’s  ‘Living On Thin Ice’ campaign (please, no tittering; it’s so puerile;  every professor of climatology knows that the thickest ice ever is a  clear sign of thin ice, because as the oceans warm, glaciers break off  the Himalayas and are carried by El Ninja down the Gore Stream past the  Cape of Good Horn where they merge into the melting ice sheet, named  after the awareness-raising rapper Ice Sheet ,,,



Seems you were right all along then Warri.  





> ....Is that an ice core in your pocket or are you just pleased to see me?.....
> 
> ......But instead the cultists up the ante: having evolved from ‘global  warming’ to the more flexible ‘climate change’, they’re now moving on to  ‘climate collapse’. Total collapse. No climate at all. No sun, no ice.  No warm fronts, except for the heaving bosoms in Rajendra Pachauri’s  bodice-rippers. Nothing except the graphs and charts of ‘settled  science’. In the Antarctic wastes of your mind, it’s easier just to ice  yourself in.



If there was ever an ambition I aspired to it was to be able to write stuff like this. Mr Steyn has styyyyyle!


----------



## dbeyat45 (Jan 9, 2014)

Late Extra !!  

The Russian boat is going to make it back before the rescued travellers.


----------



## Diwundrin (Jan 9, 2014)

Just gets better 'n better.


----------

